# 70 starjet Apollo



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 13, 2020)

Thinking about buying this bicycle price seems fair at $100 but is there somewhere I can buy the decals for this


----------



## Intense One (Apr 14, 2020)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Thinking about buying this bicycle price seems fair at $100 but is there somewhere I can buy the decals for this
> View attachment 1173972



When you get a response about a decal source, let me know.  I have one very similar I’ve been wanting to get back together.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 14, 2020)

You got it...


----------



## Bman212 (Apr 17, 2020)

I would buy that bike in a heartbeat and worry about the decals later. That’s a good one at a great price.


----------



## johnnybike (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes, i'm looking for one too Brown 3 spd


----------

